# Great blue reserve wing pouters from Kuwait



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello dear friends

A blue pouter pair



ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
http://fancy-pets-loft.blogspot.com/


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice Mahmoud.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you Charlie


----------

